# Arrest Made In School Threat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Police Say Woman Acted Alone_

*BOSTON -- *A woman was arrested Thursday in connection with a threat that was made against a Silver Lake Regional High School sports team.

Kingston Police Chief Joseph Rebello said Susan Cram, 42, was arrested on Thursday and was being questioned after threats were made against the freshman football team on Wednesday.

Police said the school secretary received a telephone threat against the freshman football team at about 12:45 p.m. Wednesday. Police traced the call to a nearby convenience store. Then, a teenage girl allegedly made a second threat against the team to a Kingston Church of Christ official about an hour later.

Cram is the wife of the Rev. Thomas Cram of the Kingston Church of Christ. The Crams have a son on the freshman football team.

"We started our investigation on two different incidents that occurred -- one was a call to the school, the second was a supposed 15-year-old girl who went to (Cram's) residence and made claims that they were going to harm the freshman football team," Rebello said.

Police said Cram made the phone call then made up a story about a teen girl coming to the church to warn about harm coming to the football team and running off into the woods.

"We ran down all the leads concerning the 15-year-old girl, and when we focused our attention to the threat on the school, we found there was a video surveillance camera at the store that showed Mrs. Cram in the store prior to the phone call being made, and going to the phone, and then leaving the area at the same time the call was made," Rebello said.

Rebello said Cram's motive is unclear.

"We don't have any motive at this time, but she has admitted that she did make these threats," Rebello said.

Kingston police and the Plymouth County Sheriff's Department were at the school on Thursday to keep an eye out for any suspicious activity.

Police said Cram faces several charges, some of which are felonies. Cram will be arraigned on Friday.

Related To Story


*Video: *Woman Arrested

*Previous Stories:*

October 5, 2006: Security High After Kingston School Threat 
October 4, 2006: Officials: School Football Team Target Of Threat 
_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Poor kid. Talk about "Mother of the year", what a loser!


----------

